# Thursday-Friday overnighter



## dinmax82 (May 15, 2013)

Looking for 1-2 for a Thursday-Friday trip.

Leaving Surfside Marina around 2pm and going straight to floaters for tuna only most likely. Start back in at first light.

I'm driving down from DFW but can have someone meet use at the Marina if interested.

817-four fiv fiv 2 2428


----------



## Capt. Anywhere (Aug 7, 2015)

I sent a text to the number you left but not sure if it went through. I'm in DFW but all my gear is in POC with my boat.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wish I was off, Id be all over this!


----------

